# Help!!! Filleting whiting/croaker



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

I need some tips on filleting whiting and croaker. Caught my first ever at spring maid last night and was so excited but upon trying to fillet them, I completely butchered the 6 fish I had. I had issues from ribs in the fillets to just plain not getting any meat off. I felt bad cause I don't like to wast an animal I've killed any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I usually just pan fry them unless they are real big


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

You want/need a quality fillet knife. I use a Dexter Sani-Safe- will run $20+
I recommend filleting with the ribs on initially. With larger fish and more experience, you can trim the meat around the ribs and have perfectly boneless fillets without cutting the ribs off completely.

Get someone to teach you. There are always experienced fishermen willing/capable of helping


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks fellers. Also do you scale them and leave the skin on?


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Scale, de-head, gut, and you're ready to go. Much tastier with bone in and a whole lot less waste.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Whiting are very soft and can be hard to fillet. It's easy to cut right through their spine. But man are they delicious. Yes if you don't mind eating whole fish just scale them, gut them, and chop the head off. Bone in and skin on adds a different flavor than skinless boneless fillets. 

There isn't any point in trying to cut over the ribs like in a bigger fish with whiting. Works great on pompano, not so much with whiting. You just cut through the ribs and trim them off. If you're worried about wasting, you can throw the rib cages in a bag of salt and use them for bait. 

Spanish will be thick soon, and there are blues out there. They are much easier to fillet. Would be nice to practice on!


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


>


Different kind of "whiting" and probably larger than the original poster was referencing.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with frying whole. Just don't grind up the heads in the garbage disposal. I did that at our beach condo back when I was young and dumb...my family hated me the rest of the week.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fry them whole and hard in medium hot house Autry tough to beat.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

the more you do the better you will get. If your going to try and skin them as well dont descale them. Its really a matter of feel. I personal;y like to start at the tail slide the knife a little below the tail and slide your fillet knife down a little until you feel bone.(the tail itself is boney but you will be able to feel the difference between the tail and the meat when the knife slides into the meat) The bring the fillet knife across. Always fillet away from you. Sometime I use a towel on the tail to get a good grip on the fish. Youll get there. I personally will grill whole if they are under 12 inches but they have a lot of bones and my family hates it when I dont fillet them so I do the best I can.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

StillSearchin said:


> Different kind of "whiting" and probably larger than the original poster was referencing.


OK . . . Small enough now ?


----------

